# Stephenie Meyer: The Twilight Series!



## Fantasy_Dreamer1314 (May 10, 2007)

Has anyone ever heard of Stephenie Meyer's series: Twilight? It has the book Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse, Breaking Dawn and Midnight Sun. I love her work! It's so fasinating how someone can have such a great series. I'm currently reading New Moon, but I can't wait for Eclipse to come out. Oh and by the way, I'm new here so please don't shun me.[-o<8-[


----------



## broadwayenthusiast (May 10, 2007)

I loved Twilight! I was so addicted to it that I read it until I feel asleep at 3 am or something. Then the next day I was reading it throughout school; I finished it during second bell =] But I didn't know there were even more coming out! Yess, can't wait. 

Other series I am waiting for are Bloody Jack (the best bloody series ever!! By L.A. Meyer) and the Great and Terrible Beauty series. I highly, highly recommend the Bloody Jack series. When I first read it, I was skeptical about it since it didn't sound that intersting, but it ended up being absolutely brilliant! There's 4 books out currently, with the 5th and 6th to be published soon. The books get consecutively larger. 

Goodness, I've been rambling all this time and still haven't even told you what Bloody Jack is about have I? Well... it is about a beggar girl who pretends to be a boy so she can work on a ship. It's set in 1800s in England, though she manages to find herself in some rather peculiar places later on. L.A. Meyer's writing is geniusly executed though; the voice of the character just draws you in! The first couple chapters of the first book will just be okay, if not good, but then it will be the best book you ever read! 

But anyways... I haven't had a chance to read New Moon yet. grr. I hope its as good as Twilight, because New Moon is more about werewolves than vampires. But Meyer is such a good author- I believe she'll pull it off. I have a huge fascination of vampires though, so I always love vampire stories.


----------



## invisible ink (May 11, 2007)

I love twilight! It's one of the best books I think I've ever read, I'm so glad its fame is spreading!! Eclipse comes out on August 07, I cant wait!


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 11, 2007)

Oh my gosh, I love those books!!! I don't know if this happened to you guys, but when I read them I lost my appetite and found that my heart was fluttering all the time for no reason. I always felt anxious. It's been a couple weeks since I read them, so the feelings have basically gone away, but I saw New Moon in a book store the other day and it had the first chapter of Eclipse in the back of it, and all I had to do was read it and those feelings came back immediately! It was crazy! But yes, I am eagerly counting down the days until Eclipse comes out! I'm especially looking forward to the release of (it's either Midnight Sun or Breaking Dawn, not sure which) because it's supposed to be Edward's version of Twilight. I thought that would be pretty cool!


----------



## Melui (Jun 26, 2007)

I was about to post this myself, I am so glad other people have been talking about it!

I love reading, and I love a lot of books, but it is rare that I find a book or series that I want to read a thousand times and more!! I cried through most of the second one, and I'm DYING to read Eclipse. When will the first one from Edward's side be coming out? I think I probably danced around my bedroom like a maniac when I found out that there would be books from Edward's side of the story. 

The most amazing part to me is how much and my mother adored this series, and the fact that Twilight was Stephanie Meyer's first book!! When I worked at the bookstore for a while, I often recommended this series to people I was helping. People my age (23), younger, moms. I usually got it sold too! I was working very hard to make it more well known cause I wanted more people to talk to about it cause I loved it that much. I'm about ready to read New Moon again. Maybe I won't cry through it like last time. (As much...)


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 26, 2007)

I love those books too, and I cant wait for the next one to come out!


----------



## Melui (Jun 27, 2007)

sanctuary said:
			
		

> I love those books too, and I cant wait for the next one to come out!


 
I was raving about them to my boyfriend last night. He was just like...okaaaaay. Sure. 

p.s. Fruits Basket is awsome.


----------



## RebelGoddess (Jun 27, 2007)

I've heard many great things about Twilight and the other novels in the series.

I used to work for a large bookstore chain, and let me tell you, I definitely sold a LOT of that book!

I'll be honest and say that the thought of purchasing it has crossed my mind more than once. 

Can one of you loyal fans tell me about what happens in Twilight? I've read the short blurb on amazon.com and various other book selling sites, but I have yet to read a plot description that reallt tells me what the novel's about.

Thanks guys!!

Racheal

P.S.

You'd be surprised to know how many first time authors make it onto the best-seller list! It's not the rareity most book agencies would have you believe, lol! My two favorite authors each hit the best seller list with their first novel : )


----------



## Melui (Jun 27, 2007)

Well darn the book agencies that make me think it's so rare!! lol

Hmm...how to explain without telling you anything in particular? I think she doesn't say much about it on the cover for a reason. But basically there is Bella. Ordinary girl, ordinary life. (Isn't that how it always starts?) She lives in a boring little town where the sun rarely shines, with her dad. (who is completely awkward around her all the time.) As she starts school at a new high school, she notices a small group of people always apart from the rest of her classmates, and one in particular that glares at her a lot, and then disappears from classes for a few days. 

There are death threats involved, love, danger, and oh man do I love the way Stephanie Meyer writes her vampires. Even my mother wishes Edward was real. Sorry, I suck at these explanations. I can't decide what is safe to say without telling you the whole thing, cause it'd be so easy for me to do. If you get around to reading it though, you should pay close attention to the way she words things. Like when Bella goes to the new school and she's nervous and she finally says, "It's not like anyone is going to bite me." Or this amusing conversation she says about breakfast. Something about making her own breakfast then, "Watch me hunt." Okay...I rambled and it's not helping you at all. Sorry!!


----------



## whiteplague2007 (Jul 22, 2007)

I recently read Twilight by Stephenie Meyer, and I loved it! I couldn't stop reading it, and ended up staying up around 1:00AM reading it! Yes, it is good. But it isn't my favorite romance series (I'm sure you can guess what that one would be? Eh?) ^_~ I'm currently waiting for the next installment in Elizabeth Haydon's SOA (Symphony of Ages) series, of her War of the Known World trilogy. As well as The Dragon's Lair (The Lost Journals of Ven Polypheme by Elizabeth Haydon) and Ranger's Apprentice: The Icebound Land by John Flanagan for it come arrive in paperback. I loved the Twilight book, and looking forward for New Moon to come out in paperback for me to rush out and snag it! I also love the Green Rider books by Kristian Britian, and I'm currently waiting for her newiest book (The High King's Tomb) to arrive in stores. X\'D
Theres a forum for any Twilight fans to rush over. They have a ton of discussions up, and you can find nice desktop wallpaper's there too:
BellaAndEdward.com Forums - Powered by XMB 1.9.6 Nexus (Alpha)
Or
+ { BellaandEdward .dot. com } + { Your source for everything Twilight }=&


----------



## LemonLime (Jul 22, 2007)

Oh my I love Twilight! I am counting down the days until Eclipse is released.

Stephanie has such a talent for taking something so supernatural and turning it into something breath taking and believable. The bond between Bella and Edward is fantastic and something I am sure many long to obtain.

Her other short story in the book Prom Nights From Hell was written in a different third person point of view which I loved even more.

While writing my book I always keep in mind the struggle of characters. To love? Or not to love? It is such a simple problem but when it is binded with blood, in Bella's case, it is even more interesting.

If you loved Twilight and New Moon here are two books for you:

Blue Bloods by Melissa de la Cruz

Masquerade by Melissa de la Cruz.

Love them both.


----------



## Ashen-eyes (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, I enjoyed the _Twilight_ and _New Moon_. I'm planning on getting _Eclipse_ when it comes out August 7th. I already have it reserved at the bookstore I go to. I cannot wait to read it.

Though I did go backwards, since I read _New Moon_ before I read _Twilight_, but I still enjoyed each one and couldn't put them down when reading them. I kept reading them during class, especially during chemistry.

Anyway, yes, I enjoyed them and have read them. I hope to read her next book and I hope to enjoy it like I have her other books.


----------



## comma127 (Dec 6, 2007)

yeh, I don't know how she does it but I just finished new moon, and I've put eclipse on request in all my libraries! I feel like I do when I'm on caffeine withdrawal now, I just cant wait to get my hands on that book. that woman can work magic with words


----------



## SevenWritez (Dec 6, 2007)

I don't mean to be snide or anything, but...do you have to be a girl to enjoy this piece of shit? I read 3/4 of the first book before deciding it sucked. For one, most of it makes no sense.

Beginning: "I'm an awkward girl, I'm not athletic, no one at my old school paid attention to me."

Few pages later: "Every boy at my new school wants to shove his dick in me."

Beginning of emo boy: "He's so hawt and mean but he won't talk to me. ;-;"

Few pages later: "We're like totally hanging out and stuff and I want to blow him."

So, Vamp/Emo boy, why do you like this girl: "She's dif lol. I can't read her thoughts lol."

Anyways, my girl comment had to do with...well, do girls _identify _with this character? It's not that the writer's style is bad, the prose works fine, but the characters are so dull, the plotline so asinine, that I was trying to figure out how in the hell this book topped the New York Times bestsellers list. Anyways, to each their own. The book's still crap. 

P.S. -- For fans who take critcisms too seriously, just remember this is my opinion. If you like the book, continue to like it.


----------



## Horizon (Dec 7, 2007)

I love The Twilight Series! When I first read Twilight, I got addicted. I couldn't stop reading, it was so interesting! My mother used to always get mad when I would stay up way past my 'bed time'. I would stay up 'till about 3 in the morning reading, and then still go to school the next day. lol. I actually never thought I would be so hooked on a book! Although I love the series, I didn't find the second and third book as great as the first.


----------



## Lilium (Apr 2, 2008)

Haha, it's mostly found that no sequals rival the first, but Stephenie Meyer makes it a close call! 

I've heard lots of people absolutely *slate* Stephenie Meyer for the series (one comment that stuck in my mind was something of how Stephenie Meyer is trying to make it into a romance that it's not, and that it's completely fake the way they fall for eachother and the name Isabella Marie Swan just proves that Stephenie Meyer is trying too hard to make it sugar sweet. Just basic comments like that) But I don't agree really, an author can write what they like. It's up to the reader to like or hate it for themselves, everyone has personal opinions, and it isn't anyone elses business to slate you for your preferences, or indeed slate the preference. I am seriously passionate about this, as you might be able to tell. But anyway, back to the book.

This series brings back so many memories and feelings when I re-read it (the last time I did a few weeks ago actually made me a tad depressed) and I CANNOT wait for the next ones to come out. 
Midsummer Sun is Twlight from Edwards perspectve, Breaking Dawn is the sequel to Eclipse. You can read the first chapter of Midsummer Sun on Stephenie Meyers website (stepheniemeyer.com funnily enough) and it has just completely got me wanting more.
I hope that the movie does it justice (not like the movie Blood and Chocolate - I seriously _loath_ it.)


----------



## bryndavis (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm sad to say that I tried reading Twilight and well... no.  I felt as though I'd read it all before.  Its not badly written and I could see why it may be engrossing for some, but nothing felt original about it, there was no fresh slant or perspective on a story that personally I feel has been done before, and better.

I did finish the book but I didn't enjoy it.  I do sometimes have a hard time embracing... fantasy, but I don't have a predisposition against it.  I love Neil Gaiman's work, I love Buffy, so that genre isn't what turns me off - it's when books in the genre fail to challenge it.


----------



## Necromortis (Apr 3, 2008)

Around where I live, the only people who've read the series are female.

And then there's me.  I absolutely loved the series.  I can't even really explain why, because I don't tend to like 'romances' or stories like that.  I don't know, I just found the characters' personalities incredibly easy to relate too.   I've read them so many times, it's almost ridiculous.

At the risk of sounding like a fangirl...or fanboy I guess, it's probably my favorite book/series at the moment.

~Christian


----------



## TheOneTheyCallWriter (Apr 6, 2008)

I love Twilight! Though I only know one other person who has read it - everyone else is like Twilight? Isn't that the time of day?

It's not so popular here in Australia, I don't think.


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Apr 6, 2008)

Bryndavis- Technically, the series belongs more in the Horror genre than in Fantasy.  personally, I couldn't get through more than a few chapters of the first book.  It was just a bit cheesy, and like bryn said, I found little originality in it.  Just another human-vampire romance.


----------



## RinK (Apr 10, 2008)

Am still waiting to read it - lol. I put a hold on it, and never get called. Then I came in and put a _second _hold on it, and still never called. _Finally,_ I asked for it a third time, and she told me that it had been destroyed. So then I ordered for them to buy it again, and, go figure, still have not gotten a call.

Oh well. Life sucks.


----------



## VinrAlfakyn (May 31, 2008)

whiteplague2007 said:


> I'm currently waiting for the next installment in Elizabeth Haydon's SOA (Symphony of Ages) series...
> 
> I also love the Green Rider books by Kristian Britian, and I'm currently waiting for her newiest book (The High King's Tomb) to arrive in stores.



Yeah!!!! Someone else who loves those books!!!!!!!!!

I already posted about the Twilight series, but I'll add that I loved Eclipse and I can't wait for Breaking Dawn to come out in August.


----------



## comma127 (Sep 17, 2008)

ok, first i'l say that i liked the first three books of the series but then i read a book called 'the host' also by stephanie meyer. The main character was essentially identica to bella swan, always self-sacrificing and spineless. and now especialy with the massve teen-girl cult following its sort of become abhorrent to me. just my opinion


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Sep 17, 2008)

The first book's strength is in the simplicity. Yet it really is targeted more towards girls. There is a part where Meyer seemingly twists the cliche of vampires being unable to come out of the sun, and when the reason is revealed I just laughed at because she makes Edward seem so [censored], basically something for the girl readers to gush at and go 'awww.'

It's written well, but not my cup of tea.



Milo


----------



## SevenWritez (Sep 17, 2008)

Fuck this book. 

"I'm awkward, no one like me at old school, I go new school, all boy want fuck me now."

"I vampire, I not like girls cause I READ THEIR BRAINS! I can't read your brain. I like you."

"I like vampire boy. He cute."

"I like girl. Cause I'm dipshit."


There. That's Twilight. I didn't mind Harry Potter, it had its perks, but Twilight? _Twilight?_ Twilight is garbage. And Stephanie Meyer is a stupid whore.


----------



## MiloDaePesdan (Sep 17, 2008)

> "I vampire, I not like girls cause I READ THEIR BRAINS! I can't read your brain. I like you."


 It's dumbed down, but that's essentially the reason why Edward falls in love with her.

Kindly keep the insults aimed at the book and not the author. She's actually managed to _publish something and get paid for it_.



Milo


----------



## Black_Board (Sep 17, 2008)

lmao


----------



## SevenWritez (Sep 17, 2008)

I read an interview with her. And above the interview was a picture of her looking like a whore. She's a whore.


----------



## comma127 (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, shes a mormon. but the other thing i dont like is all the teasing. there's all this forplay and exitement but we have to wait for the fourth book for it to happen? and it is written for girls but i enjoyed the prose.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 19, 2008)

I agreed with you at first, Seven, but now you sound like an ass. There is reason to not like a book, I personally don't and that will be explained. But to go after the author, who is a PERSON, and call her something like that is sheer stupidity. You don't like the way she dresses? GET OVER IT. There's no need to unwarranted name calling, just because your personal tastes were not matched in her stories. Sounds to me like you didn't get a reaction originally so need you need to flame for attention.

ANYway...

I don't like Twilight. I had always been attracted by the pretty covers (still am) because of their simplicity and color. I knew it was about vampires, which made me stay away until I was finally drawn to pick one up after hearing so many good things about it. I read the back, then the inside cover flap. I was so disgusted by the plot, I put it down immediately. I know people who adore the tale to no end so I am very familiar with the plot line and must say that it is as every inch uncreative as I had feared it would be.

First of all, it does seem like its aimed at girls. 15 year old girls who know nothing of romance and want it badly. My big pet peeve is, aside from he wants to drink her blood (oh no!), what is scary about a vampire in this book? There is nothing monstrous, its like another race with a slight quirk. Edward is taken as the most beautiful thing on the face of the planet with a "dark side" and made into a highly romantic figure. Sure he has minor flaws, but if they weren't there everything would fall apart and no story could develop. But I emphasize on minor. 

Does anybody care to remember that he is DEAD? That this random girl is in love with an animated corpse? What on earth is so romantic about necrophelia? He's not alive. She considers dying to be with him? Because her love is so strong... How angsty. Unriginal angst. 

The characters have been done before, its not like we haven't seen them before in other well done stories. I'm not even talking about the fact that vampires are involved any more, I'm talking the personalities and how predictable they are. Who here honestly didn't know she was going to pick Edward? Who couldn't foresee a love triangle? Honestly. Her making him immune, or whatever you would call it in his case, to sunlight really doesn't qualify as creativity.

Another thing is that vampires aren't supposed to give life. Again, I emphasize them being animated corpses. (Which means dead, for those who didn't think it obvious what with him portrayed the way he is). How they heck can life come from them? Makes no sense. 

Finally, for now at least for I am getting tired and wanting to go to bed, is how the characters don't even stay true to their nature. They become OOC, the author claiming that nothing can be out of character for them because she wrote them so there! What kind of logic is that? I understand that we as writers know things about our characters and develop them accordingly, but by no means are we immune to contradictions! If something doesn't flow correctly, in personality, being the author does not justify the circumstance. Its laziness if you ask me.

The romance is corny, appealing to mostly teenage girls. And we know how great teen tastes are, not don't we?  Twilight has too many flaws, I really don't understand why people are attracted to this nonsense. On the other hand, I do believe people are attracted to cliche. There must be a connection somewhere.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Sep 19, 2008)

> Go "wander," about now, faggot.



You can be more original than that.


----------



## mi is happy (Sep 20, 2008)

I enjoyed the books. Of course I am not someone who goes around not liking something, because everyone else doesn't. I don't need some bull crap excuse to be artistic or different. 

They aren't the best books ever, but Stephanie Meyer did a good job. She created a book that got people who didn't read to pick this book up. In the end that is what counts most to me. What was the authors impact on their audience. Did they just read it and then shrug, or did they go crazy over it?

I like many others at first looked at it with disdain, though I hadn't read it. Vampire falls in love with a human? How unoriginal. (I will not use cliche for fear of being cliche) I could go on GiaOnline and find thousands of RPG's on this topic. But that cover! Oh it was so attracting. I finally decided to rent it from my library. And you know what? I read it for three hours non-stop. I just couldn't put it down. It was simplistic yet descriptive. I've read all the books and enjoyed them pretty well, though I thought the ending of the last one wasn't the best. It was something nice to read in my free time.

Love,
Mi


----------



## SparkyLT (Sep 20, 2008)

I think there might be three thread for these books now.

Meh. Like Mi said, they weren't great, but it was easy to get lost in them. I got Twilight for Christmas Eve and had it read by Christmas :razz:. I'd like to get the fourth, but I have to say it's not because I care about Bella and Edward, I wanna know what happened to Jacob.


----------



## SevenWritez (Sep 20, 2008)

Try the first one out. If you like, you like it, you don't, you don't.

One thing that bothers me - and I hadn't thought of this until Mi mentioned it - is the people who criticize Twilight without having read it.

I _read_ the first novel, and I think it's complete and utter shit, but the writing was easy to get into, and I can understand how many enjoy it.

That said, it stills pisses me off that there are people out there who consider this to be the best of the best.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 22, 2008)

Malone said:


> > Go "wander," about now, faggot.
> 
> 
> You can be more original than that.


Yeah, seriously. If you have to insult me at least be creative about it. If you have to flame, do it with a bang and some flare.

ANYway... aside from feeding the trolls...

Mi, I did try to read a bit don't get me wrong. Its not like I haven't picked it up at all. But I found the writing tiring, the style really doesn't suit me. I glimpsed a bit and nothing grabbed my attention. Now, I will agree on the other hand, that there are some books you can just get lost in and they aren't even that amazing. This one didn't apply to me. After reading the inside cover flap, skimming through a variety of pages, and having my friends talk my ear off about the plot I know enough. not everything to be an expert, but enough to make an opinion.


----------



## JHB (Sep 22, 2008)

I sneaked a peek into one. It felt a little gay, so I put it down.


----------



## comma127 (Sep 23, 2008)

i actually liked the first three but there's something about these books that makes you hate it in retrospect


----------



## Ilasir Maroa (Sep 23, 2008)

comma127 said:


> i actually liked the first three but there's something about these books that makes you hate it in retrospect


 

Um... they're terrible?


----------



## Damien. (Sep 23, 2008)

I hate these books.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Sep 23, 2008)

Huh. So it seems I'm not alone in my opinion. I keep seeing the movie advertisements in Borders, which for some reason make me uncomfortable. Maybe its because everything has Edward's face plastered on it and having him as a romantic figure just really turns me off. Not to mention, which might be a logical explanation to my feelings, I hate the fangirls it attracts. 

But I did pick up the book again, thinking maybe I had a bad day or something when I looked at it the first time. Nope, still don't like it. This time I noticed the back cover, which has to be the corniest attention grabber ever. C'mon fans, even you agree with me on that one don't you?


----------



## sweet_caroline (Sep 23, 2008)

Kira the wanderer said:


> Huh. So it seems I'm not alone in my opinion. I keep seeing the movie advertisements in Borders, which for some reason make me uncomfortable. Maybe its because everything has Edward's face plastered on it and having him as a romantic figure just really turns me off. Not to mention, which might be a logical explanation to my feelings, I hate the fangirls it attracts.
> 
> But I did pick up the book again, thinking maybe I had a bad day or something when I looked at it the first time. Nope, still don't like it. This time I noticed the back cover, which has to be the corniest attention grabber ever. C'mon fans, even you agree with me on that one don't you?


what's the back cover?


----------



## comma127 (Sep 24, 2008)

God the movie sucks soo bad. i mean, the book had redeeming qualities in is prose, even if the vampires were stereotypically drop-dead gorgeous, impossibly strong and, well might as well say it, sooo much better than the rest of us. But i saw a preview of the movie and its basically like a superhero movie with a lot of models.


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Oct 8, 2008)

sweet_caroline said:


> what's the back cover?



The back cover, or at least the only one I've ever found, states:

"About three things I was absolutely positive. 

First Edward was a vampire.

Second, there was a part of him--
And I didn't know what dominant that part of him might be--
That thirsted for my blood.

And third, I was unconditionally and irrevocably in love with him."

First impression was along the lines of 'Wow. Corny, cliche, and stupid. What a way to sell to romance thirsty vampire-loving-fourteen year old girls!'

I did try the inside cover, but that gave no help. And I've mentioned that I have skimmed around. I also have to agree on the movie. Its kinda gross... I look at Edward and I get an unsettling feeling in my stomach, and lemme tell you: Its not pleasurable. He's too gorgeous, which make it creepy in the way creepy shouldn't be, too perfect making him unbelievable, and flawed in a predictable way which can't escape the cliche of vampires. 

Um, ew?


----------



## Jocelyn (Oct 9, 2008)

I just finished _Eclipse_ last night and will pick up the last one this weekend.  I'm involved in a serious love-hate relationship with this series.  Yes, it's corny, unbelievable, and silly at times, but something about the story keeps pushing me forward.  I have to find out how things will turn out.  And why is mindless entertainment always bad?  I'm not ashamed of looking forward to a syrupy love story at the end of a long day.

That being said, though, I pretty much want to punch Bella in the head all the time.  Can the girl stand on her feet and/or remain conscious through the course of one chapter?


----------



## Kira the wanderer (Oct 9, 2008)

Haha. Yeah, I know series like that. Sometimes I just want to finish what I start. I couldn't do it with this one. I have sat through books I absolutely hate, mostly because I am in disbelief that anything cold actually be so bad and I won't be satisfied until i finished it and find at least one redeeming quality to the peice. At least if I do so, then I won't regret it or leave the mind to wander about what could have been missed if I had stopped. Rarely though.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 11, 2008)

So I only have the first three and I've started reading the first one, well I know someone in my college class who is excited for the movie and adored the book series and showed her copy of Breaking Dawn with pride.

She said it was the best book ever, but that's kinda what you expect from fangirls. I'm so-so on the book, when I read it it felt like reading fan fiction based on a manga. There's a lot of clicheness in the story, but I understand why it's so popular. 

To fangirls, Romance x Vampires = hotness

I must confess, the vampire theme and the romance does interest me and I like to see character development. Judging on what some of the posts on here, I'm assuming that some of you think Bella and Edward are mary sues.


----------



## Angel101 (Nov 11, 2008)

I hate it. It's trash. Children can write better than what Stephanie Meyer attempts to pull off. So why did it get published? Duh. There's a market for it among teenaged girls because it's filled with melodramatic "love." And, quite frankly, I can't see the adolescents of today actually noticing the lack of detail, and the few overused descriptions there are. Why? Because every other teen novel/romance is written exactly the same way. Back and forth dialogue. Bland characters. Overused words. A bit of sex. A love triangle. Confusion that leads a character to "self-discovery." And ultimately, a choice. Blah, blah, blah. Please forgive me, but I MUST yawn. Perhaps I should take a nap? Maybe then I can get over how over-appreciated and BORING this series is. 

No offense, of course, to anyone that enjoys it. We're all entitled to feel however we want. But I just can't understand how on earth ANYONE actually sees something good in this.


----------



## Hawke (Nov 11, 2008)

> Has anyone ever heard of Stephenie Meyer's series: Twilight? It has the book Twilight, New Moon, Eclipse, Breaking Dawn and Midnight Sun. I love her work! It's so fasinating how someone can have such a great series. I'm currently reading New Moon, but I can't wait for Eclipse to come out. Oh and by the way, I'm new here so please don't shun me.


Am I going to shun you? No, you silly. 

Have I heard of the author? Yes. 

Have I read the books? Yes. 

Did I like them? 

Oh I'm going to be _really_ popular in...
3
2
1

Nope. Sorry. 




*Spoiler:*
Aside from the fact that it's poorly written (and I have to blame most of that on the editors—where were they, sleeping?) and completely unrealistic, worse is that it sends a really seriously messed up message to impressionable teenage girls, as in the author portrays red flag traits (borderline sexual assault, stalking, control freak, anger issues, mental and physical abuse, hints of animal abuse, not to mention that getting quasi suicidal will solve everything) as desirable.


----------



## C.Gholy (Nov 11, 2008)

I've read deeper into the book and so far I felt that there was no spark so far. Some scenes do strike out to me like the scene where Bella fainted but it's through plot alone that has made it so popular. The right target audience has been hit here, and the cliche theme makes it even more popular. 

Of course I have yet to finish book one, and  on chapter seven, so once the sparks arrive and the book is finished, I can say my full view.


----------

